# My top holding in my TFSA as of 2016 is FM



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have only one stock holding in my TSFA

All 4600 is in FM


Some have BANKS or GOLD,REITSHISA


If you would like to share

What is your largest holding

2016 will be a up year

If you want safe SP500 will be safe IMHO

Enjoy 2016


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 10 holdings: XAW (World sans Canada ETF) is the largest at almost a third (plan to bring it up to a half), 8 Canadian stocks (BCE and TD are the top two, almost a quarter together) and a bit of ZPR. 

My TFSA is not yet maxed out (have a 5K leftover from last year), and keeps going down... sigh


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I have only two ETFs (ZAG & ZRE) in my TFSA and will buy more of these ETFs this year too. 

Mine is already maxed out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it just me, or does FM seem to be a popular holding on this forum? Is it just because a lot of members own it & continue to support their decision to buy it? or is it justified? On the other hand, it's currently near its 52-wk low ($4.34 today). would this be an opportune time to jump in - as Mr. Camaro (above) has apparently done?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey could you please tell us, in your own words, what kind of company FM is. What is its business, where does it carry on business, earnings, losses, debt structure, charts, technicals history, consensus of analyst projections, anything else you can remember ...

no fair looking any of this up. Please just post away.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....I believe FM is in the radio business, isn't it?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

... & radio is enjoying a comeback! thanx to earbuds ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...my favorite AM radio station...
http://vowr.org/
best 'alternative' music on the air (don't let the picture of the church mislead you)
enjoy!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

In my TFSA the biggest holding is BNS, in my wife's ZRE.
P.S. btw, because in out TFSA we hold only canadian stocks (and a lot of oil once), they have the worst 4y return from our 6 accounts


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ...my favorite AM radio station...
> http://vowr.org/
> best 'alternative' music on the air (don't let the picture of the church mislead you)
> enjoy!


Ummm..........so I clicked on the link to listen to some alternative music, and I must confess..........I didn't expect to hear Lionel Richey.

Nice music though..........thanks for the link


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

(to jargey)

you were joking, right? because it occurs to me to return & make sure you are *not* buying FM because you believe it might be a radio/media network (psssst it's not a radio network)

won't you please guess again, though. Sags is such a good soul, it's worth it to keep him entertained.

i'm from quebec where the locals have all these weird religious swear words. Not in any other francophone country, certainly not in france, but only in quebec. tabernacle. ostie. 

so one might guess that FM means effing la sainte marie.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

My top TSFA holding continues to be BCE but Telus is catching up when I add my $5500 to it for this year....câlisse


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> (to jargey)
> 
> you were joking, right? because it occurs to me to return & make sure you are *not* buying FM because you believe it might be a radio/media network (psssst it's not a radio network)
> 
> ...


D'oh! POT is in the mining industry???


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> D'oh! POT is in the mining industry???



idk re POT but i didn't care for banco santander when its symbol was STD. I'm still put off by the bank even though it managed to change its ticker to SAN (itary)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Ummm..........so I clicked on the link to listen to some alternative music, and I must confess..........I didn't expect to hear Lionel Richey.
> 
> Nice music though..........thanks for the link


lionel...eddy arnold...gordie lightfoot...the hag....the possum....freddy fender.... nana....elvis....mathis..etc. etc. etc and lots of surprises
wonderful, wonderful music!
_tabernac!_


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...as a symbol, i like HOT....


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

FM not doing so HOT today. lol


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Top TFSA holding is Precision drilling PD (currently down a nice chunk, but ill keep dripping and wait for the rebound..i'm only 32 so I got time)
Other Main holdings in my TFSA:
Clarke (CKI)
Artis Reit (AX.UN)

Smaller Holdings:
Edgefront Reit (Ed.un)
Caledonia Mining (cal)
OneReit (ONR.UN)
Organigram(OGI)

I use my RRSP(s) for more diversified blue chip/etf's etc. TFSA is for higher risk, and dividend paying stocks that drip and a few longshot gambles (hopefully for next 10-15 years until I can retire).


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris L said:


> FM not doing so HOT today. lol


Picked up another 5000 shares at 3.82 in the morning,,, in another account

In my tfs I hold 7818 shares

Will buy more if needed to bring down cost


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Got some FM at $3.77 to lock in the bottom for you 1980.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Picked up another 5000 shares at 3.82 in the morning,,, in another account
> 
> In my tfs I hold 7818 shares
> 
> Will buy more if needed to bring down cost


Why so much FM? Copper prices low, they have lots of debt and it's yielding only 2%. 

My top holdings in TFSA's are TD, CM, MFC. Probably will add BCE soon.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Crazy where this is going as well. It might be a penny stock eventually. Hard to believe....

Top holdings in TFSA are REITs and bank stocks. Likely always will be.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

TFSA 1: BCE (70% of total), VDY (24%), TCK.B (getting heavily beaten up), and ABX. this one is down 3.5%. Thank goodness for BCE
TFSA 2: RY (51% of total), REI (REIT), COS and SU, and cash ...this one is down 3% over 1 yr. 

overall, not down as much as the TSX, but clearly, commodities gave contributed to the downside in both TFSA's.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Gee, glad I bought a little FM this morning......


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

100% TD since 2009.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

100% Maw 104 Mawer Balanced Fund, setup an auto purchase plan of $100 per week so this will enable to just about max out my allowable TFSA amount by end of year. Will top up the difference left in Dec.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm confused, what is the FM ticker for? Looked up FM and it comes up as First Quantum Minerals Limited which obviously I don't think that's the one


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I think that's the one, Flash. 

My top TFSA holding is VAB.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

too bad that my biggest holding is not US MM


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> I have only one stock holding in my TSFA
> 
> All 4600 is in FM
> 
> ...


TFSA is up about 78%,holding about 387 shares in FM

Sold most sitting in cash,will look at REITS going forward for my TFSA


----------



## scientist (Feb 14, 2015)

Doesn't matter what others say or whether he had a strategy or just 100% gambled - a congrats is in order for 1980 who got huge winnings off of FM and had the confidence to start this thread at the beginning of the year.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

scientist said:


> Doesn't matter what others say or whether he had a strategy or just 100% gambled - a congrats is in order for 1980 who got huge winnings off of FM and had the confidence to start this thread at the beginning of the year.


I agree. Well played 1980...well played.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

scientist said:


> Doesn't matter what others say or whether he had a strategy or just 100% gambled - a congrats is in order for 1980 who got huge winnings off of FM and had the confidence to start this thread at the beginning of the year.



I started buying in my 3 accounts at 14.00,at the time IMO copper is a great metal so I should buy some as I had lots of oil,as the price fell I started to average cost,so just started to buy,after a 50% drop the rest was a gamble all the way down to 2.50 was my last purchased,I ended up with a lot of shares,any way as it started to go up I am selling along the way,still holding lots in my accounts,still selling as the price increases,I have access to cash to buy as I feel,not a nice feeling when seeing so much cash into one company,in the end looks like it has worked out


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold 5000 at 7.50


Will keep the rest


last post on fm for me


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m jealous. I contemplated buying when it dipped below $3 in Jan but with the way things were going I didn`t. As I type this it`s around $7.5...


----------



## cn_habs (Oct 27, 2015)

1980z28 said:


> Sold 5000 at 7.50
> 
> 
> Will keep the rest
> ...


Nicely played.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

My other bad purchased is liq,I started at 12 plus chased it down to mid 6.50,always like the idea to own a retail store that I can go to


Also holding a lot of this,love the dividend,my cost is below
todays price,looks like I will do ok on this also,still buying,don`t want to say how much this stock cost me to get here,but I love to leverage



Also I don`t own a cell phone but starting to buy BCE and T,I used about 3 GB per month,so hoping other will used more


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Just made a big change to my holdings.

Sold all PD yesterday @ 6.30

Bought 250 CWB
800 more PLZ.UN
136 more AX.UN


----------

